# Dateiinfo auslesen



## Sneakmaster (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei weiterhelfen.
Wisst ihr, wie man z.B. das Erstellungsdatum aus einer Datei oder die Größe einer Datei auslesen kann?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Shakie (25. Dezember 2005)

Das Erstellungsdatum kann man mit VBA.FileDateTime("c:\Pfad_der_Datei.abc") ermitteln.
Mit VBA.FileLen kann man die Anzahl der Bytes einer Datei ermitteln.


----------



## Yoshi (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

leider ist das nicht ganz richtig. 
VBA.FileDateTime("c:\Pfad_der_Datei.abc") liest die letzte Änderung einer Datei aus, nicht das erstellungsdatum. Genauso wie FileDateTime("c:\Pfad_der_Datei.abc").
Vielleicht habe ich sie auch falsch verwendet, aber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Ich bräuchte aber das erstellungsdatum. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit das auszulesen ohne mit Object zu arbeiten? Denke mir es müsste auch eine Funktion geben wie die beiden oberen!

Danke 
yosherl


----------



## wincnc (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo, schau mal hier nach:
 
Alle Datumsangaben einer Datei ermitteln


----------



## Yoshi (18. Januar 2007)

Danke dafür! 

Was mir daran nicht ganz einleuchtet ist dass ich das änderungsdatum mit 20 Zeichen rausfinden kann, aber für das erstellungsdatum 2 Seiten Quellcode schreiben soll.

Gibt es keine einfacherer und übersichtlichere Lösung?


----------

